# Looking for drain trap that catches dropped rings



## sevell (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of a product that traps rings, etc when HO drops something in their sink? What experience do you have, if any, using a product like this?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

We are going to need an intro from you please.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi there sevell, How about an introduction from you first? Just go ahead and click on the link here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ and post a bit about yourself. Like how long you been doing plumbing, where you plumb at, what code you follow. Just a little something so we can get to know you a bit more.

Thanks


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The DIY'rs are taking over! :surrender:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> The DIY'rs are taking over! :surrender:


 There there Roast Duck *hands him a beer* just drink this you will feel better soon.:drink:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Awe god! That's Tequilia! :stuart:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I know of many products, but this furom is for professionals and we require that you introduce yourself to the gang before we will help you out. This is assuming you are a proffesional.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

sevell said:


> Does anyone know of a product that traps rings, etc when HO drops something in their sink? What experience do you have, if any, using a product like this?


:help:here kitty kitty.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you want a lead drum trap...
Very special item...
Make sure that it's lead and not PVC or, ABS...
They won't work!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

sevell said:


> Does anyone know of a product that traps rings, etc when HO drops something in their sink? What experience do you have, if any, using a product like this?


We don't have any experience with these products, we are just a bunch of DIYers posing as plumbers on the Internet. Be cool and post some more, we don't bite :whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Use a strait pipe and a red Folgers coffee can.
It's called the DIY trap made by no experience industries.


----------



## sevell (Jun 7, 2009)

*An introduction to who I am*

Happy to introduce myself. I'm neither a plumber, nor a DIY-er. I have a small graphic design firm with a new client introducing a new product to plumbers. Basically, I wanted to find out what professionals thought of these replacement drain traps that catch rings and things... if it would be something professionals would use, or if they think it's pure bull$#!t. The product is called Safe-T-Trap. Would anyone be interested in telling me what they think? Thanks.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Never, ever, would I install that crap.

Hair would get caught. vomit chucks would get caught.

Please sell your crap elsewhere, no pros will use it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Has your product been ASME and NSF certified? If not it will not meet most plumbing codes.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

This site is for professional plumbers only. 



> As stated in our Advertising Rules, you may not post advertisements on our site unless your a local plumbing contractor displaying your business info. Members who try to sell products and/or services to plumbing contractors will have their accounts revoked.


This also applies to "mining" our community for information or feedback on any commercial enterprise you might be involved with in any way.

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead installing one of these... ROFLMAO:laughing:
So my advice to you is do not extend credit to them.
Insist on immediate payment and hope the check clears the bank...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Garbage....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

made by fisher price?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

sevell said:


> Happy to introduce myself. I'm neither a plumber, nor a DIY-er. .


:blink: Pros only means nothing to you I see.....


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Dump 1 can(full) of fresh bacon grease down sink and run cold water for 3o seconds, leave set for 12 hrs. Return with wife and ask why the hell do u wear ur damn rings while washing dishes!:huh::innocent:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

sevell said:


> Happy to introduce myself. I'm neither a plumber, nor a DIY-er. I have a small graphic design firm with a new client introducing a new product to plumbers. Basically, I wanted to find out what professionals thought of these replacement drain traps that catch rings and things... if it would be something professionals would use, or if they think it's pure bull$#!t. The product is called Safe-T-Trap. Would anyone be interested in telling me what they think? Thanks.


Other than it being illegal to install because it is not listed, it looks to be a total piece of junk.

Mark


----------

